# Kirby: Planet Robobot



## uwuzumakii (Mar 3, 2016)

In the new Nintendo Direct, they mentioned a new Kirby game and a new line of amiibo to go along with the game. This is the general thread for it I guess. I can't wait for the new amiibo btw.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'll edit the name of the thread once I find out the title for the game.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 3, 2016)

It's called Planet Robobot.

I'm so excited; I'm going crazy on a different forum.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll be getting it! I love Kirby! <3 I won't bother with the Amiibo though, even though the Kirby one looks adorable.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 3, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It's called Planet Robobot.
> 
> I'm so excited; I'm going crazy on a different forum.



So just Kirby: Planet Robobot?


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> So just Kirby: Planet Robobot?


Yes.

The new amiibos look pretty cute, though I couldn't help but think Dedede looked a bit off.
Game itself doesn't look that far removed from Triple Deluxe, but I'd like to play it just for the robot and the mini-RPG.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's the real star of the Direct. Looking forward to picking up this title along with the amiibo figures as well!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 3, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Here's the real star of the Direct. Looking forward to picking up this title along with the amiibo figures as well!



You and me both! Also, in the Nintendo Direct, it showed a new Copy ability. The Super Smash Bros. ability! It appears to give Kirby his beginning move set from Super Smash Bros. What would be cool is if you had a custom move set saved to the Kirby amiibo and those would be the moves Kirby could use in game! That's be neat!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't really care for the 3D in this, although I guess it _is_ going on the 3DS, but still. I might pick it up if it has some interesting worlds/storylines. I literally just finished the mechanical world in Kirby's Return to Dream Land, and watching the trailer was like watching a replay of that world.



BluePikachu47 said:


> You and me both! Also, in the Nintendo Direct, it showed a new Copy ability. The Super Smash Bros. ability! It appears to give Kirby his beginning move set from Super Smash Bros. What would be cool is if you had a custom move set saved to the Kirby amiibo and those would be the moves Kirby could use in game! That's be neat!



Smash has been a copy ability since Kirby & The Amazing Mirror on GBA. 







Doctor is a new one though I believe? Haven't played Triple Deluxe so I might not know all the new ones.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm more likely to get the game. It looks fun and can't wait to try it! 

I don't know about the Amiibos they look cute but the Price for Amiibos is a lot of mony and don't want to spend mony on Amiibos if it doesn't inpacked the game a lot.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I'm more likely to get the game. It looks fun and can't wait to try it!
> 
> I don't know about the Amiibos they look cute but the Price for Amiibos is a lot of mony and don't want to spend mony on Amiibos if it doesn't inpacked the game a lot.



That's probably a big reason why some Nintendo fans don't like amiibo very much. I do agree that they are crazy expensive for what they are, but I just like to collect them.


----------



## Cress (Mar 4, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Here's the real star of the Direct. Looking forward to picking up this title along with the amiibo figures as well!


Are you really going to get Dedede?




I think you need to think about this a bit more.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Are you really going to get Dedede?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see anything wrong with him u shallow scum!!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2016)

It's just Kirby in mech armor fighting baddies.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 5, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> It's just Kirby in mech armor fighting baddies.



Yeah, but it's Kirby, in mech armor, fighting baddies!! That's like the coolest thing ever!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 5, 2016)

The intro is insanely awesome.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 5, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> It's just Kirby in mech armor fighting baddies.


If it was Kirby riding a pony you'd lose your ****.


----------



## mylifeislol (Mar 5, 2016)

Can't lie I'm really tired of Kirby games. Doesn't need to be a yearly franchise 

the amiibo look cool, I'll buy them but I'm not gonna get the game


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 5, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> If it was Kirby riding a pony you'd lose your ****.



I'd like this 100 times if I could.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 5, 2016)

mylifeislol said:


> Can't lie I'm really tired of Kirby games. Doesn't need to be a yearly franchise
> 
> the amiibo look cool, I'll buy them but I'm not gonna get the game



How can you be tired of Kirby if there's only been two games recently with the last one being two years ago? Rainbow Curse isn't really "regular" Kirby at all so I wouldn't count it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2016)

mylifeislol said:


> Can't lie I'm really tired of Kirby games. Doesn't need to be a yearly franchise
> 
> the amiibo look cool, I'll buy them but I'm not gonna get the game


Pokemon, Mario, Zelda, Call of Duty, Assassin's Creed, Madden those are yearly franchises. Kirby is not them and I look forward to meching it up.


----------



## Cory (Mar 6, 2016)

If its like triple deluxe, i will be happy.  its a great game

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Pokemon, Mario, Zelda, Call of Duty, Assassin's Creed, Madden those are yearly franchises. Kirby is not them and I look forward to meching it up.



also skylanders (unfortunately)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 6, 2016)

Cory said:


> If its like triple deluxe, i will be happy.  its a great game
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Skylanders is f***ing garbage.


----------



## Cory (Mar 6, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Skylanders is f***ing garbage.


i actually really liked the first skylanders when it came out but yea its garbage now (and kinda brought in amiibos and many people know how i feel about them)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 6, 2016)

Cory said:


> i actually really liked the first skylanders when it came out but yea its garbage now (and kinda brought in amiibos and many people know how i feel about them)



You must really not like JasonBurrows then.


----------



## Cory (Mar 6, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> You must really not like JasonBurrows then.



no i just hate the concept, hes a cool dude


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 6, 2016)

Doctor Kirby is... THE best


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 6, 2016)

Cory said:


> no i just hate the concept, hes a cool dude



Okay.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm definitely getting this but I wanna finish Triple Deluxe first, hopefully. I'm hyped to play a Kirby game since the announcement so I might go back to playing it soon.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 7, 2016)

I played and completed kirby's triple deluxe 100% and really enjoyed it so I was ready for another game. here it is and it looks great!! I can't wait yay


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 7, 2016)

Two new videos. Is Poison really... appropriate for a Kirby game? xD


----------



## Cory (Mar 7, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Two new videos. Is Poison really... appropriate for a Kirby game? xD



i dont care if its appropriate because it looks sweet as hell


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2016)

Aliens take over, and the Runaway Dreamlanders try to stop this.


----------



## Ruto (Mar 8, 2016)

Please bury me in Waddle Dee amiibos, that is all I ask.


----------



## Limon (Mar 8, 2016)

Good god this game looks like so much fun and the amiibos look great. Kirby Robobot has to be one of the best things from the Direct.

(I just want to add the fact that you can add stickers onto the robot that Kirby drew himself, aww.)


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 8, 2016)

As an amiibo collector, I'm thrilled at a second chance to get my mitts on a Meta Knight amiibo and they all look super cute. I can't wait to play the game as well! ^0^


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2016)

The title gives me a clue as to what the game's about.

Next time we see a Kirby game, I better LIKE the plot.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 11, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Skylanders is f***ing garbage.


What if there was a Chara Skylander? heheheh...

Not that Chara would have one as that is an insult to them...


----------



## JJarmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Eh, I'm not impressed. I love the Kirby series, but goddamn, I just don't think it's much of a step up from Triple Deluxe. :c I won't knock it until I try it, but it didn't look all that promising. The amiibo look great though!

where's my online kirby air ride though


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 12, 2016)

Man I love me some Kirby Genesis Evangelion.

This was seriously the best part of the direct for me, and I can't wait until it comes out.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 12, 2016)

This game will not wow me.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2016)

This game looks so much fun and the amiibo are BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait for it!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 21, 2016)

Kirby in mech armor fighting alien robots from another planet.

Gee, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 21, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Kirby in mech armor fighting alien robots from another planet.
> 
> Gee, what could possibly go wrong?


Kid, could you shut the **** up? We get it, you don't like the concept of the game. You don't have to post about it so many times.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 21, 2016)

I haven't played a kirby game since return to dreamland on the wii. This one looks really promising!


----------



## Bossblitz (Mar 22, 2016)

Yaaaaaaas, can't wait for June 10th. Saw the opening, rip Dedede and Meta Knight i cri evritiem. Loved Triple Deluxe, so I can safely bet that I'll have a great time playing this one too. May also pick the amiibo, they look really nice.


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 22, 2016)

Dude I am so hyped for this!!!!!!! It looks super cool and cute and I love how you can use your powers with the mechs! plus doctor kirby is really cute.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 22, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Dude I am so hyped for this!!!!!!! It looks super cool and cute and I love how you can use your powers with the mechs! plus doctor kirby is really cute.



Yeah! I think I'm really gonna like the multiplayer boss battles a lot. I wonder what purposes Doctor Kirby will have in single player, since it seems that all he can do is heal other players. Maybe his healing powers will hurt enemies?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 22, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Yeah! I think I'm really gonna like the multiplayer boss battles a lot. I wonder what purposes Doctor Kirby will have in single player, since it seems that all he can do is heal other players. Maybe his healing powers will hurt enemies?



Doctor Kirby uses pills and potions to attack. I like the concept, but Scientist would be a better title imo


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 23, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Doctor Kirby uses pills and potions to attack. I like the concept, but Scientist would be a better title imo



Yeah, Scientist Kirby would have been a lot cooler. He could have had huge glasses and he could be holding a green beaker and stuff like that.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

Whoa the new 3D puzzle thing looks so much like the early beta screenshots from Kirby's return to Dream Land.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 10, 2016)

Man, this hasn't been posted in for months... Anyways, today is the official release in North America! I got my copy. How 'bout you?


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 10, 2016)

It released? Wow, haven't heard hardly anything about it since the last time this thread was active. I'm surprised considering all the hype it was getting.

That said, I don't plan on getting it. Mech stuff never really appealed to me, plus I feel like I should play Triple Deluxe before anything else.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 11, 2016)

Started playing it yesterday, though I didn't get far in. The mech suit is pretty fun to use, the rest just feels like Triple Deluxe (so it's fun). The first real boss I fought was easy as always, but the use of mechanics made it an interesting one nonetheless. I hope the rest of them are like that.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jun 12, 2016)

This game seems to be getting pretty good reviews, I'm glad I picked it up! My next few days are busy, but I'm hoping to start playing soon.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 12, 2016)

I haven't played a Kirby game in a long time so I decided to grab this. Played a few levels so far and it's pretty cool! Gosh the last Kirby game I played was Nightmare in Dreamland on the GBA so it's been a good 10+ years. Unless you're counting Kirby's Air Ride which was an excellent game.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 13, 2016)

I got it on release day. I still need to finish the true arena and collect every sticker. Man though, the true arena is very hard. I've gotten close, but that final boss.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 13, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I got it on release day. I still need to finish the true arena and collect every sticker. Man though, the true arena is very hard. I've gotten close, but that final boss.



Yeah, considering how many stickers there are, I'm not going to mess with that. I do intend to finish up the last few sub-games. I've completed the Arena, but I'm not sure how to get to the True Arena.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 14, 2016)

I have yet to actually play the game and I have owned one copy of the game since Saturday the 4th of June. XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 14, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have yet to actually play the game and I have owned one copy of the game since Saturday the 4th of June. XD



Wow, just one copy? You're slipping!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 15, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Wow, just one copy? You're slipping!


Ah no... I had one copy since the 4th of June. That was six days _before_ the release date. *winks*


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2016)

I picked mine up on release day! It's fun so far! I love the mecha suit. You feel so badass ahaha.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 16, 2016)

Played for the first time until World 1 boss and I can say that this is already better than TD (I get to play that until almost the last level but didn't finish lol). Having the robot suit makes you feel really powerful. Also, I think the controls are much more fluid and faster. I just hope it has more use during boss fights apart from uncorking screws but so far I'm enjoying it way better. I also like the mini-games especially 3D Rumble. Makes you think that Kirby games might work on a 3D environment.


----------



## kazaf (Jun 17, 2016)

Got a copy of it yesterday, liking what I have played so far.  Though it is really hard to die, the mecha suit makes you hella strong.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 17, 2016)

ESP is my favourite new ability! I love the move where you control a ball of energy with your mind. Allows you to kill enemies without actually getting too close to them! 

Jet with the armour is freaking wicked, same with cutter amd ESP. Daaaang this game literally has me screaming out loud "omg! Thats wicked!" Cause so many things are really cool! I freaked out with wheel and the armour. You go flying!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2016)

Someone mentioned an arena mode earlier? Is it an unlockable mode or something?


----------



## Cress (Jun 17, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Someone mentioned an arena mode earlier? Is it an unlockable mode or something?



Yep, just like every other recent Kirby game. Beat the game to unlock it, then beat that and the extra mode that unlocks to unlock a harder version. It shouldn't be that hard to unlock either, I beat the story in 5 hours. :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yep, just like every other recent Kirby game. Beat the game to unlock it, then beat that and the extra mode that unlocks to unlock a harder version. It shouldn't be that hard to unlock either, I beat the story in 5 hours. :/



Ah okay, thanks! Yeah, the story seems fairly short. I'm on like world 4 right now.


----------

